# Souvide Ossobucco.



## DocSteve (Jul 12, 2020)

-4 hrs at 128F.
- Balsamic, left over pepper cheese oil, olive oil.
-Seared at 1550F.
-Plated as shown w/ a coconut sauce.
-My best friend helps w/ dishes.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks good. Nice presentation


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks delicious. Cool plating as well. Did you use the beefer to sear at that high of a temp?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 12, 2020)

Geez Doc, you had me right up until I saw the word "coconut", but I do like your pup!  RAY


----------



## DocSteve (Jul 12, 2020)

Ya I used my fancy sear machine. As far as the coconut deal..original thought was to make curry.
 Half a bottle of rum and it made more sense to simmer a cup of milk and a cup of brown sugar than use15 ingredients to make a curry.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks good. Your presentation looks great!


----------



## DocSteve (Jul 12, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Looks good. Nice presentation


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks delicious. . .


----------



## xray (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks great! I love the axe. Cute pooch too!


----------



## Jabiru (Jul 12, 2020)

Very nice cook up there Doc. That axe is so damn cool, did you make it?


----------



## DocSteve (Jul 13, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Very nice cook up there Doc. That axe is so damn cool, did you make it?


I met a person one night. We debated briefly who used oxygen better. I had the stronger argument in 5.56 and took his axe .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2020)

Looks awesome Doc!
Al


----------



## DocSteve (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm a pronet of using leftovers. Tomato/bacon/potato soup.


----------

